# Ottos



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

Do i need live plants for ottos


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

no of course not y did u ever think that


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Ottos may eat live plants if they cant find any algea, but you can just feed them zucchinni, or lettuce, or other veggies


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a 5 gallon with 2 male fancy guppies can I put an otto in with them?Will they get along?Is it to crowded?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Your tank will not be too crowded, but the otto might get lonely if it is the only otto, but if there are too many ottos, then there wont be enough algea, so the more you get, the more veggies they will want


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

> no of course not y did u ever think that


My guess would be someone fed him some misinformation.  I agree that the Oto wouldn't fit well into your aquarium since they prefer to be in groups.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah I'd skip the otos... they are best when it kept in groups of at least 3 - any less than that, and they tend to be very shy and you'll never see it. How bout a ghost shrimp instead?

Also, they don't need plants to survive, but they feel better in the cover that the plants provide.


----------

